# Americans who have been awarded the Victoria Cross. You may be surprised.



## jimintoronto (Mar 28, 2022)

Here is a link to a list of American men who have received the highest honor that Great Britain can bestow, for Valour in the face of the enemy in action. Link.       American Victoria Cross Recipients (mysteriesofcanada.com) Also mentioned in the link is a list of Canadian and British men who have received the Medal of Honor, 54 of them. JimB.


----------

